# Near Denver



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's generally less than 90 minutes to get there from Denver. It can take me as little as 80 minutes coming from the east side of town.

Loveland would be the closest resort, maybe 5-10 minutes closer. You are basically looking at a 90 minute drive for most spots, unless you go to Vail. Then it's around 2 hours.

These times are of course if all things are equal. Throw in some really nasty weather, wrecks, Elk crossing I70 and times can go way up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

No way man it doesn't take two hours. I can get from Denver to Keystone in 1 to 1.5 hours and Keystone is further then Winter Park. Depends on how you drive and how comfortable you are in winter conditions. 

I've never ridden Winter Park, but I have ridden Breck and Keystone. You can get a lift ticket to the Arapahoe 3. Which is Arapahoe Basin, Keystone, and Breckenridge. The ticket is good at all three mountains and you can get like a 2 or 3 day ticket. A- Basin, Keystone, and Breck are all right there by each other. 

There's a hotel at the bottom of Keystone called the Arapahoe Inn. If I remember correctly, rooms are like $150 a night for two queens. The good thing about the place is that you're about 400 meters from the lifts and there's a good selection of shops and restaurants. There's also a really cool bar 15 seconds walking from the hotel called The Goat. They have live music and pretty good food.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome thanks a lot man. I will look into that ticket. I am really thinking about moving out there and going to school out there but I am worried that it would be too far a drive to the mountains but an hour or an hour and a half is not that bad at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Killclimbz:

Didn't mean to step on your toes with a similar reply to the question. You finished before I did.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Kevin87 said:


> Awesome thanks a lot man. I will look into that ticket. I am really thinking about moving out there and going to school out there but I am worried that it would be too far a drive to the mountains but an hour or an hour and a half is not that bad at all.



Moving out here and going to school while you still have the opportunity would be the time of your life. DO IT! 

I would love to live that close to those world class hills. I'm about 7.5 hours from Arapahoe 3. 1.5 hours, as I'm sure you know, isn't shit.

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that Keystone has night lights so you can get 5 extra hours of riding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

ohhh night sking is awesome. Yea I am really thinking about it. It is a choice between utah and colorado. If I go to utah I would be 30 mins from snowbird, but I love colorado.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

loveland>>>

echo for nights keystone only if its free


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> loveland>>>
> 
> echo for nights keystone only if its free


Night skiing is included with your regular day pass.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

^^and......


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

This is going to be a very hard decision for me between Utah and colorado, but I really think that colorado will be my first choice. I will ski both this year to see which one I like more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> ^^and......


What do you mean? You stated 'only if it's free.'


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A lot of people are not very big fans of Keystone. I think the mountain is rather "meh" and there is a ton of better riding at surrounding resorts. That's just my opinion though. Night riding really doesn't do much for me either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> A lot of people are not very big fans of Keystone. I think the mountain is rather "meh" and there is a ton of better riding at surrounding resorts. That's just my opinion though. Night riding really doesn't do much for me either.



You would know better than I do, you living in CO and all. Which mountain(s)do you prefer? I plan to hit up CO a few times this winter.

I know what you mean about night riding. I just like the fact that if you get to the hill a little later then you planned, you still have a few extra hours to ride if you want. I hate the feeling of wanting to get a few more runs in but 4:00 has already arrived, especially when it's a blue bird day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It just depends on what you like to ride which is probably different than what I like to do. For the most part I prefer to earn my turns in the backcountry around here, but I still have a season pass and go to resorts to ride with my girl, who isn't really up to or has the skill for what the bc throws at you.

Keystone and Breck are definitely some of the best areas when it comes to park riding. They've gotten themselves a world class rep and I think it's deservedly so. The free riding terrain at either place doesn't really blow my socks off. They have some good terrain, but it can be such a pita to lap that I just lose interest.

I really like A-Basin once they have a good base and it's a powder day. There is some sick terrain there. It is also very popular and tracks go fast.

Loveland is an oft overlooked gem and is one of the better areas in the Front Range. Excellent above tree line terrain, great hike to terrain that is fairly easy to access, and a nice mom and pop feel. There are a few days a season when the weather is nasty that you can't really ride there. Total whiteout conditions, but not often. I'd probably have a pass there if it wasn't for all of the Summit county/Vail traffic you have to deal with to get there. 

Copper is probably my favorite by default in summit county. There are some great bowls, back areas, and Tucker mountain can just be riot, and the hucking your meat off the Onion Roll on a pow day is not to be missed. Copper is not overly steep though. There are a few 45 degree + shots but not many. I also happen to know that resort almost as well as any local rider. I just don't spend as much time there anymore. Their park is rumored to be a good one too. I just don't ride park.

Vail, is huge, has the ritz, and is generally overrrated. Then again, on a pow day or sunny spring day it's also hard to beat. Lot's of stashes, not very steep. Unless you beacon up and go out of bounds to the East Vail chutes. Then it's very steep, with lot's of cliffs. Two people got buried and killed in avalanches back there last season though. Both were recovered quickly, both were excellent riders/skiers, it didn't matter. You need knowledge to go back there safely. Vail is also got a bit of a rep for their park. 

Beaver Creek, is small, fun, and has argueably some of the best tree riding in the state. There is a new area the annexed that has below treeline cliffs and chutes. I have never been in that area. Pics make it look fun though

Winterpark, probably my favorite place to ride. Stashes galore there and you have to work really hard to find them. It probably took me 5 years of going there off and on before I realized what it had. I don't really care for the Intrawest changes though. Plenty of steeps, great hike to terrain, overall I would say it has a little bit of everything. Maybe a master of none though. Unless you like moguls. Mary Jane is famous for those. Fortunately the tree riding happens to be maybe the best in Colorado. If you like tight, narrow, squeeze through the trees type stuff to get to your good turns. Getting off at highway 40 on 70 to drive over Berthoud Pass saves a lot of stuck in traffic headaches and lessens them on the way home. The main reason I buy the Superpass. 

There is my short response to your question...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

That's all you got for me?

Well, being that I'm not really a park guy either, and I to have a female anchor, Copper and Winterpark look like winners. The diversity in both are exactly what I prefer. 

Thanks for the prompt and informative reply. And who knows, maybe I'll see you there and the ladies can keep each other's pace.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Let me know when you are coming out. I generally spend one day at the resort and one riding in the backcountry on weekends.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Will do friend. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

its always easy to poach a day pass in the afternoon from a gaper in the parking lot and ride for free at night at keystone.... but man it can be icey and cold some times... the best nights at keystone is when its snowing hard in the afternoon and ya get a powder nite. oh and I love keystone for tree riding on the north peak...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Twix said:


> What do you mean? You stated 'only if it's free.'


i was saying i only go to keystone at nights if its free....i didnt say anything about buying a regular day pass first


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldn't pay a dime to go to Keystone, and honestly when I had free passes last year I only used them at night because I can't stand how crowded the place gets and I am not that impressed by the mountain itself. A lot of people go there because when you google "colorado ski resorts" it is probably the first one to come up along with Breck, Vail, and Copper. To each their own, go to keystone, love it, and leave my little mountain alone :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> i was saying i only go to keystone at nights if its free....i didnt say anything about buying a regular day pass first



Oh ok, gotcha


----------

